# aortic balloon valvuloplasty



## lcaskew1 (Mar 27, 2015)

I've only been in cardiovascular coding for 5 months, so I am coding this for the first time for one of our doctors who did this at the hospital. I know the code is 92986, but I am not sure if it has a professional and technical component that would require me to use modifier 26. Please advise me on whether it is necessary to report this code with -26. Thank you.


----------



## AmandaBriggs (Mar 30, 2015)

No, it is not necessary to use a modifier 26 with 92986.


----------

